# font end loader install



## davefonau (Oct 19, 2021)

what is the easiest loader to put on a Ford 4100


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Either one of these would probably be the easiest.


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/6/263-ford-4100-attachments.html


----------



## davefonau (Oct 19, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Either one of these would probably be the easiest.
> 
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/6/263-ford-4100-attachments.html


thanks for your reply


----------

